# Mark Chance's What if...? Marvel Universe [OOC Thread]



## Lichtenhart (May 10, 2006)

Hi guys. I went to the google cache to try to recover our game, but sadly the IC thread is gone, they last saved on 4/20. I recovered 3 pages of the OOC thread though, which means our characters at least are still safe there. Shall we pick up the mantle of heroes again?


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

I leaves the call to Mark Chnace. For now, I am trying to find a recovery of some other games. Once all will be back to normal I'll have a better idea. If the characters are saved, why not. We weren't that muich advance in this game.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 11, 2006)

Mark told me by e-mail he'd like to resume the game, so let's gather the others.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 11, 2006)

I'm certainly here. Losing the IC thread isn't too much of a set back. Give me a day or two, and I'll repost at least a summary of my last update. We can move on from there.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 11, 2006)

I'm here.  Post here when the game starts back up?


----------



## Salix (May 13, 2006)

I'm here.  Rick Jones is ready to go. Anyone hear from H4H?    Seems like we lost one character (janet Van Dyne).  Did we have alternates, or will we Press On Regardless?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 14, 2006)

Salix said:
			
		

> I'm here.  Rick Jones is ready to go. Anyone hear from H4H?    Seems like we lost one character (janet Van Dyne).  Did we have alternates, or will we Press On Regardless?




We press on regardless at least.


----------



## Salix (May 14, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> We press on regardless at least.



Seems like it would be easier to get this game rolling again.  We could put out a feeler to players in our Living Supers campaign http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=249.  The players there are pretty reliable.  I emailed H4H on the Atomic Think Tank, but haven't heard back yet.  I'm waiting to hear from him in a game I GM in LS.


----------



## hero4hire (May 16, 2006)

Okay _just tonight_ noticed Salix's private message to me on another board.

I am here now...


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 16, 2006)

BETHANY CABE

History:
[sblock]
Bethany Ann Cabe met Tony Stark, the millionaire defense contractor, while attending a party for the Carnelian Embassy. Stark had just come off a long-term relationship with Mafia-princess Whitney Frost and was looking to begin his social life once again. Stark was somewhat bored by the party, but his attention was quickly captured by the presence of a stunning red head surrounded by potential suitors.

Bethany shortly afterwards became Stark's girlfriend. Bethany revealed to Stark that she was a bodyguard working for Cabe & McPherson Security Specialists with her best friend, Ling McPherson. Bethany accompanied Stark to Atlantic City. There Stark was targeted for assassination by three supervillains: the Melter, Blizzard, and Whiplash. During the very public attack, Stark was seriously injured. However, Bethany stepped in to save him, providing a temporary distraction sufficient for Stark's security team to hustle their boss to safety.

By this time, Stark had begun to drink heavily, and was on his first alcoholic binge. At Stark's darkest moment, Bethany gave her love, support and friendship, all of which was instrumental in helping Stark to overcome his addiction. It was also during this time that Bethany revealed that she had been previously married to a German Diplomat named Alexander Von Tilburg who had a similar substance addiction with drugs. Bethany explained her regret and guilt at deserting Tilburg when he needed her the most, and how Tilburg had died in a car accident. Bethany believed that if she had remained with him, he would still be alive today.

Once Stark was off the bottle, Bethany resumed her relationship with Stark and became his closest confidante. Shortly afterwards, Stark came into conflict with the spurned Whitney Frost. Frost hired the supervillain Spymaster to kidnap Bethany. Bethany was delivered to the jealous Frost, who, in a fit of rage, attempted to gun down Cabe, but was overcome in the process. This incident heralded the start of the long-term enmity between Bethany Cabe and Whitney Frost.

After a trip to the Caribbean where Bethany and Tony Stark finally seemed to find happiness, Bethany arrived home to news that her husband was still alive and being held somewhere in East Germany. Bethany was determined to rescue him, and became secretive and cagey towards Stark. Cabe eventually travelled to Germany where she was captured and held prisoner at a high-tech installation known as Der Hand Von Himmel, or Heaven's Hand. The American Dreamer went to rescue her per Stark's request, and did battle with the Living Laser.

Once the American Dreamer and Bethany had returned to the United States, Bethany informed Stark that she was returning to her husband and that, therefore, her relationship with Stark was over. Stark went into another alcoholic binge shortly afterwards which was far more severe this time. Some years later, Bethany decided to officially end her relationship with Alex Von Tilburg. However, Tilburg was killed via a drug overdose. Bethany did not return for some time.

Stark has since recruited Bethany as his new Head of Security at Stark Enterprises. In this capacity, Bethany has thrived. She convinced Stark to use his personal arms division to design her some equipment to help her secure Stark’s interests, and test them in order to put them on all of Stark’s security guards. The first suit has recently been completed, The Personal Fortress Mark I, and it appears to be a light-weight suit of combat armor. In reality, it is made with hyper-dense material that adjusts to the form of the wearer, basically acting as an outer-layer of super-thick muscle, granting the wearer some degree of protection, as well as super-strength. The team has recently added a life-support system when they realized this armor was far too dense to ever float properly…if Bethany needs to cross bodies of water, she will walk. The helmet is the least technological piece of the whole suit. It is basically a specially designed pressure-glass that gives her a full field of vision, while keeping the pressure of deep sea, or even space travel at bay.

The other amazing gadget put together by Stark Enterprises for Bethany is a hi-tech shield. The Bastion Mark 2 generates a field that absorbs most kinds of energy, and converts it to power that can charge the shields two primary weapons: a stun field that disrupts the nervous system of its victims, and a force beam that blast from the end of the shield.

Recently, Bethany has taken to wearing the armor on her days off, spreading good PR for Stark Enterprises and doing good deeds. Bethany has set up defenses around her emotions equally powerful to the armor Stark has provided her with, afraid to get too close to Stark again, but unable to resist both his charismatic desire to better the world, and his resources that actually provide her with the technology to do it.[/sblock]
Stronghold
*Real Name:* Bethany Cabe
*Occupation:* Head of Security for Stark Enterprises

*Combat Abilities (37 points)*
Base Attack Bonus: +8
Base Defense Bonus: +2
Initiative: +3
Melee Attack: +9 punch (+10 nonlethal)
Melee Attack: +9 shield stun (+6 Stun)
Ranged Attack: +10 force beam (+6 nonlethal)
Defense: 17
Flat-Footed Defense: 11
Toughness: +5 (4 impervious)/Absorption (energy) 8
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +6
Will: +3
Move: 30

*Abilities (20 points)*
Strength 14(30)/+10
Dexterity 16/+3
Constitution 12/+1
Intelligence 14/+2
Wisdom 12/+1
Charisma 12/+1

*Skills (24 Points)*
Acrobatics (10) +13
Bluff (10) +11
Climb (10) +12
Disable Device (10) +8 (no tools)
Drive (10) +13
Intimidate (15) +16
Knowledge (tactics) (5) +7
Medicine (10) +7 (no tools)
Notice (11) +12
Search (10) +12
Sense Motive (15) +16

*Feats (6 points)*
Attack focus (melee)
Attack specialization (force beam)
Defensive attack
Improved defense 2
Precise shot

*Powers (68 points)*
*Personal Fortress Armor Mark 1:* Device 8 (hard to lose): Density 8 (flaws-permanent), enhanced strength 16; Protection 4 (extras-impervious); Immovable 2; Super-Strength 2; x5 mass); Immunity 9 (Life Support); Communication 3 (radio, extras-area, power feats-selective);
*Bastion Shield Mark 2:* Device 12 (easy to lose): Absorption 8 (energy, boost stun/blast power, extras-total fade, power feats-slow fade); Shield 5; Stun 6 (power feats-sedation, alternate power: Blast 6)

Drawbacks: Normal Identity: Bethany Cabe (full minute to change into armor) +5 points
Tradeoffs: +3 toughness/-3 defense

Stats as Bethany Cabe
[sblock]
*Occupation: Head of Security for Stark Enterprises*

*Combat Abilities (24 points)*
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Base Defense Bonus: +4
Initiative: +3
Melee Attack: +5 punch (+2 nonlethal)
Defense: 14
Flat-Footed Defense: 12
Toughness: +1
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +6
Will: +4
Move: 30

*Abilities (20 points)*
Strength 14/+2
Dexterity 16/+3
Constitution 12/+1
Intelligence 14/+2
Wisdom 12/+1
Charisma 12/+1

*Skills (24 Points)*
Acrobatics (10) +13
Bluff (10) +11
Climb (10) +12
Disable Device (10) +8 (no tools)
Drive (10) +13
Intimidate (15) +16
Knowledge (tactics) (5) +7
Medicine (10) +7 (no tools)
Notice (11) +12
Search (10) +12
Sense Motive (15) +16

*Feats (6 points)*
Attack focus (melee)
Attack specialization (force beam)
Defensive attack
Improved defense 2
Precise shot[/sblock]


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 16, 2006)

*REDLINE*
Benjamin Jacob Grimm
"It's Clobberin' Time!"

*PL: 10 (150 pp)*

*ABILITIES:* STR: 20 (+5) DEX: 20 (+5) CON: 20 (+5) INT: 12 (+1) WIS: 16 (+3) CHA: 12 (+1)

*SKILLS:* Bluff 4 (+5), Climb (+5), Concentration (+3), Craft-Mechanical 4 (+5), Diplomacy (+1), Disable Device 4 (+5), Disguise (+1), Drive 15 (+20), Escape Artist (+5), Gather Info (+1), Handle Animal (+1), Intimidate 9 (+10), Knowledge-Physical Sciences 1 (+2), Knowledge-Streetwise 9 (+10), Knowledge-Tactics 4 (+5), Knowledge-Technology 1 (+2), Notice 2 (+5), Pilot 15 (+20), Search 4 (+5), Sense Motive (+3), Stealth (+5), Survival 7 (+10), Swim 1 (+6)

*FEATS:* All-out Attack, Chokehold, Defensive Roll (2), Dodge Focus (6), Endurance (1), Equipment (14), Fast Overrun, Fearless, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, Improved Overrun, Improved Pin, Luck (1), Power Attack, Second Chance-Pilot, Will (2), Skill Mastery-Drive, Intimidate, Pilot, Streetwise (1), Startle, Takedown Attack (1), Trance, Ultimate Pilot (1), Ultimate Will (1),

*POWERS:*
*Enhanced Dexterity* [8]
*Immunity* (Life Support, Starvation &Thirst, Gravitic) [12]
*Immunity* (Impact, Limit-Half-Effect) [10]
*Enhanced Intelligence* (Flaw: Only with Vehicles) [12]
AP: Datalink (PF: Machine Control, Flaw: Only with Vehicles) [10]
AP: Boost (Vehicles; Flaw: Touch) [12]
*Super-Senses* (Distance Sense) [1]

*COMBAT:* Attack 10 [Unarmed +5 (Bruise)] Defense 20 (12 flat-footed) Init 5

*SAVES:* Toughness 7 (5 flat-footed) Fortitude 5 Reflex 5 Will 3

*DRAWBACKS:*
Power Loss (All Powers when exposed to Cosmic Radiation; 5pp)

Abilities 32 + Skills 20 (80 ranks) + Feats 41 + Powers 34 + Combat 28 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -5 = 150 / 150

*Background:*
Benjamin J. Grimm was born on Yancy Street on Manhattan's Lower East Side, where he grew up in poverty. His father, an alcoholic, was unable to hold a job. Much of the family's income came from Grimm's older brother, Daniel, who obtained funds illegally as leader of the Yancy Street Gang. Grimm, who idolized his brother, became embittered against the world when Daniel was killed in a battle between rival gangs. Grimm was only 8 years old at the time; within 10 years, he had succeeded his brother as leader of the Yancy Street Gang. After his parents died, Grimm was taken in by his Uncle Jake, who had risen from poverty to become a successful physician. At first, Grimm resisted his new guardians' kindness toward him. But eventually, he came to return their love. He left his life with the Yancy Street Gang behind, entered high school, and became a football star there. While he was a senior at Stuyvesant High School, Ben received a football scholarship to Empire State University.

Grimm's freshman year roommate was the brilliant science student Reed Richards, who became his closest friend. During their first meeting Richards confided in Grimm his intention someday to build a starship for interstellar travel. Grimm jokingly promised that he would pilot the starship for Richards if he ever built it.

Upon graduating Grimm went into the U.S. Air Force and became a highly skilled test pilot and astronaut. In the meantime Richards went ahead with his project to build a starship, using both his own fortune and funding from the Federal government. On the day that Grimm left the military, Richards came to Grimm to remind him of his promise to pilot the starship.

Richards' project was based in Central City, California. When the federal government threatened to withdraw its funding from Richards' project, Richards decided to take the starship on a test flight himself as soon as possible. Grimm was opposed to the idea, warning that the starship's shielding might prove to be inadequate protection from intense radiation storms. Nevertheless, Grimm was persuaded to serve as pilot, and Richards' fiance Susan Storm and her adolescent brother Johnny insisted on accompanying Richards' as passengers. The four friends stole onto the launch facility, entered the starship, and launched it.

They intended to travel through hyperspace to another solar system and back. However, unknown to Richards, a solar flare caused Earth's Van Allen radiation belts to be filled temporarily with unprecedented, ultra-high levels of cosmic radiation. Since the ship was designed to shield against ordinary levels of radiation, the cabin interior was subject to intense cosmic ray bombardment which irradiated the four passengers and wrought havoc on the ship's controls. Pilot Grimm was forced to abort the flight and return to Earth.

Once back on Earth, Sue and Johnny died of radiation sickness. Richards languishes in a coma in Mercy General Hospital in Manhattan. Benjamin, on the other hand, has discovered that the cosmic radiation has mutated his physiology to become the ultimate pilot. Ben's already prestigous skill has been enhanced to Savant Levels. He has the ability to psionically "merge" his consiousness with a vehicle enabling him to remotely control it with his mind. He also has the ability to "Push" or "Redline" vehicles past thier design parameters.
His body has also mutated. Specifically adapting to the rigours of Flight and Space Travel. He has little need to eat or breathe. (Though he still enjoys doing so!) He can withstand harsh environs of Outer Space and the Multiple G-Forces with no detrimental effect.

Ben has recently set-up shop in New Falls, Rhode Island.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

I'm still here. I am not sure I have a copy of my character. Someone has it?


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 16, 2006)

*Samuel Wilson Jr. a.k.a. Falcon*


*Abilities*

*Strength:* 18
*Dexterity:* 18
*Constitution:* 16
*Intelligence:* 10
*Wisdom:* 18
*Charisma* 12
- 32 PP -


*Combat*

*Initiative:* +28 [+4 Dex +24 Improved Initiative (Super-Speed)]
*Defense:* 23 [10 +3 Base +4 Dodge Focus +6 Dodge Focus(Super-Speed)]
*Toughness:* +7 [+3 Con +4 Defensive Roll]
*Attack:* +4 (+12 Unarmed) [+4 Base +8 Attack Specialization (Unarmed)]
*Damage:* Unarmed +4 (Bruise)
- 14 PP -


*Saves*

*Fortitude:* +7 [+4 Base +3 Con]
*Reflex:* +10 [+6 Base +4 Dex]
*Will:* +8 [+4 Base +4 Wis]
- 14 PP -


*Movement*
Base Speed: 30 / 60 / 120
Super-Speed: 5000 fpr, 500 mph
Leap: 7000 / 3500 / 1750
Swimming: 1000 fpr, 500 mph

*Skills*

Acrobatics +6 (2 ranks)
Diplomacy 3 +4 (3 ranks)
Escape Artist +5 (1 rank)
Gather Info +16 (15 ranks)
Investigate +2 (2 ranks)
Medicine +5 (1 rank)
Notice +16 (12 ranks)
Profession (Reporter) +5 (1 rank)
Search +8 (8 ranks)
Sense Motive +16 (12 ranks)
Sleight of Hand +5 (1 rank)
Stealth +5 (1 rank)
Swim +5 (1 rank)
- 15 PP -


*Feats*

Dodge Focus 4
Defensive Roll 4
Attack Specialization (Unarmed) 4
Evasion 2
Move-by Action
Interpose
Fast Overrun
Improved Overrun
Improved Throw
Improved Disarm
Power Attack
Contacts
Well-Informed
- 23 PP -


*Powers*

Immunity (Aging) [1]
Super-Speed 6 [30]
Power Feat: Dodge Focus 6 [6]
Power Feat: Wall Run [1]
Power Feat: Rapid Attack [1]
Power Feat: Special Alternate Power [1]
Leaping 8 [8]
Power Feat: Precise [1]

Swimming 3 [3]

Power Feat: Special Alternate Power [1]
(Strength) Extra: Autofire x3 [12]

Power Feat: Special Alternate Power [Free]
Immunity (Entrapment) [5]
Duration changed to Sustained

Regeneration 7 [7]
Duration changed to Sustained
Bonus +2, Bruised 1, Injured 2, Staggered 2



Super-Senses 13 [13]
Accurate Hearing (Auditory) [2]
Extended Hearing x100 (Auditory) [2]
Ultra-hearing (Auditory) [1]
Extended Sight x100 (Visual) [2]
Low-light Vision (Visual) [1]
Ultravision (Visual)[1]
Danger Sense (Special: Timeflow) [1]
Direction Sense (Special: Timeflow) [1]
Distance Sense (Special: Timeflow) [1]
Time Sense (Special: Timeflow) [1]
Power Feat: Uncanny Dodge (Danger Sense) [1]


- 55 PP -


*Drawbacks*
Minor Vulnerability: Dazzle (Visual) [1]
Minor Vulnerability: Dazzle (Auditory) [1]
Minor Vulnerability: +1 to Knockback checks [1]
- 3 PP -


*Abilities 32 + Combat 14 + Saves 14 + Skills 15 + Feats 23 + Powers 55 - Drawbacks 3 = 150*


*Trade-offs*
+3 Max Defense / -3 Max Toughness
+3 Max Attack / -3 Max Save DC


*Hero Points: 3*

____________________


*Powers:*
Arnim Zola abducted Sam, and used him as a guinea pig for his genetical experiments. These experiments weren't meant to turn him into a superpowered being, but to test the geneticist's latest theories on DNA grafting. As a result, most of what he was subjected to wasn't part of a clear-cut project. At the time Zola happened to work a lot on birds' DNA, and he tested the way to graft it to humans on several prisoners. Sam was lucky to survive the experiments, but they still quite messed him up.
Zola accelerated Sam's metabolism to to make him react more quickly to the chemicals, and gave him something that hollowed out his bones and hardened his tendons, but that compromised his blood and caused him to twitch constantly. Zola designed a genetic reshaping goo and injected him directly into Sam's eyes and ears, and that worked, giving him the traits of birds' sight and hearing, but Sam was unable to focus with them, since his nervous system didn't properly readjust.
Then he made one last experiment that Sam can't remember what was about, and it only seemed to make everything worse.
That night, though, the Falcon was born. The Falcon, the red energy in Sam's chest, seemed to fix everything, the sight, the hearing, the convulsions, all gone. It did a lot more. Sam can now draw upon it to accelerate himself up to a hundred times, to run or swim incredibly fast, and to jump incredibly high. He could probably fly too, if he really tried. His sight and hearing are now even better than those of birds, since they are linked to a human consciousness. He can see the ultraviolet as a fourth primary color, an he finds that it adds beauty to most things. He can read by starlight, and listen to a whispered conversation in the restaurant across the street. He finds his new senses truly wonderful, and he's ever grateful to God and the Falcon for them. They can't make him forget what Zola did to him, though.
There's more though. Sam is not sure how the Falcon does what it does, but he's come to think that it has to do with time and space. Sam couldn't run so fast if his reactions weren't up to the task, or he would have long since run into a car or a wall and died. Instead, he always seems to know where and how an obstacle would come up, and how to react accordingly. He has like a preternatural sense of his position and distance, of how to reach things or get back to them. He thinks that maybe Zola sneaked into his DNA some genes of migratory birds, and that the Falcon expanded upon them. Sensing distances has made his movements quite elegant. For example he found that he could pick a target place, leap, and land exactly there, to the foot.
This kind of perception applies to time as well as space. It took him a bit, but he finally understood how to "read" his "time feelings", and now he knows in every moment what time it is. He hasn't needed an alarm clock since. When he draws upon the Falcon, it feels nearly like a tickle, as if he and the world were on different clocks, and his went faster. That is probably why he can recover more quickly when he's vibrating, it's like accelerating his personal time.

*Drawbacks:*
His eyes are unlike they used to be. The irises grew and turned into the rich golden color sported by owls and eagle. It's not easy to spot and to connect with his Falcon identity, but for good measure he always wears dark glasses, claiming to suffer from a slight photophobia. It's not entirely false, he found out that sudden, bright flashes or too loud noises can daze him quite nastily.
His body also changed in reaction to the experiments and his new abilities. His bones are hollow, his tendons stronger, his muscle tissue lighter and less bulky. Despite being 5'11'' and remarkably strong, he looks positively thin, and weighs less than 120 lbs.

*Complications:*
Sam's real superpower is that all that happened to him hasn't made him bitter. The angry, grief-stricken youth that went to the Caribbean looking for vengeance fell into a hell he couldn't have imagined, there he found out that the only way to survive the pain and retain his sanity was to cling to the memories of his parents. That is why he couldn't kill the Exile, Samuel Sr. and his wife would have never wanted thier kid to become a killer. Since he escaped he just tried to turn his father's dreams into reality, and he thought the best way to do that was to become someone that could inspire people as he did. Sam can't speak with his father's passion and force, but he can so something else. Thus the Falcon was born.
His mask doesn't have to hide only his identity, but his whole skin too. When people thought of super-heroes they thought of Captain America. Tall, strong... and white. Could a black hero be accepted? Sam talked with Sarah, his older sister and Carl Jaspers, Sarah's husband, both Sam's only remaining family and the only people who know of his secret, and they thought better to let people begin to think of the Falcon as a true hero, and only then reveal he's been black all along.
Since Sam decided not to go back to law school, Carl helped him find a job. He began to work at a newspaper, delivering correspondence and going on errands. Soon though he found a way to help a reporter find proof to his latest story -with his powers retrieving info can be easy-, and was taken as an assistant. Meaning he still gets sent on errands from time to time, but he also gets to write his own little articles from time to time or help the more experienced journalists with theirs. On the good days, it can be as much fun as foiling robbers.
Arnim Zola is still in hiding. Sam is very worried about him, because the geneticist still has some of his blood. Is he still torturing innocents "for the sake of science"? What if he finds out a way to duplicate the Falcon? Is the Falcon Zola's doing, or something already within Sam waiting to get out? A bit of both? Anyway the moment the twisted nazi scientist will show up, the Falcon will be there to front him.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

Now you tell it, I have a copy of most of my sent-mail... here it is!


```
[b]Name:[/b] Peter Parker
[b]Super-Hero Name:[/b] Mind-Twist
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male

[b]Str:[/b]  8 -1 (-2 PP)	[b]PowerLevel:[/b] 10	[b]PP:[/b] 150
[b]Dex:[/b] 10 +0 ( 0 PP)	[b]AB:[/b] +4 (8 PP)	[b]XP:[/b] 0
[b]Con:[/b] 10 +0 ( 0 PP)	[b]Grapple:[/b] +0	[b]HP:[/b] 3
[b]Int:[/b] 26 +8 ( 8 PP)	[b]Init:[/b] +0
[b]Wis:[/b] 18 +4 ( 4 PP)	[b]Attack/Damage Trade-Off:[/b] -2/+2
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0 ( 0 PP)	[b]Defence/Toughness Trade-Off:[/b] -2/+2

[b]		Base	Power	Feat	Total[/b]
Defense:	+4	+0	+4	18 (8 PP)
Dodge:		+6	Flatfooted: 12

[b]		Base	Mod	Feat	Power	Misc	Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]		2    	+0	+0	+0	+0	+2 (2 PP)
[b]Ref:[/b]		2    	+0	+0	+0	+0	+2 (2 PP)
[b]Will:[/b]		8    	+4	+0	+0	+0	+12 (8 PP)
[b]Toughness:[/b]	0    	+0	+0	+12	+0	+12

[b]Attack			Attack	Damage	Save Type	Type[/b]
Unarmed			+4	DC 14	Tough		Bruise
Blast			+8	DC 27	Tough		Bruise
Confusion		NA	DC 19	Will		Confuse
Emotional Control	NA	DC 16	Will		Varies
Illusion		NA	DC 15	Will		Illusion
Mental Blast		NA	DC 14	Will		Bruise
Mimic			NA	DC 19	Will		Mimic
Mind Control		NA	DC 18	Will		Mind Control
Mind Reading		NA	DC 20	Will		Mind Reading
Paralysis		NA	DC 14	Will		Paralyzed
Telekinesis		+8	NA	NA		NA

[b]Movement Types:[/b]
Walk 30'
Flight 500' (50 MPH)

[b]Feats:[/b] (8 PP)
Dodge x4
Eidetic Memory
Fearless
Quick Change
Uncanny Dodge (Mental)

[b]Skill Points:[/b] 48 (12 PP)
[b]Skills				Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total[/b]
Computer			10	+8		+18
Concentration			6	+4		+10
Disable Device			6	+8		+12
Investigate			2	+8		+10
Knowledge (Life Science)	2	+8		+10
Knowledge (Physical Science)	6	+8		+14
Notice				10	+4		+14
Search				6	+8		+14

[b]Languages:[/b]
English

[b]Equipment:[/b]
None

[b]Powers:[/b]
Telekinesis 12 (2 PP/Rank + 4 PP = 28 PP) [Psychic, Kinetic]
 Power Feat: Accurate x2
 Power Feat: Precise
 Power Feat: Subtle

Blast 12 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic, Kinetic]
 Power Feat: Subtle x2
 Power Feat: Accurate x2

Concealment 10 [All Senses] (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
Power Feat: Close Range

Confuse 9 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
 Extra: Area (Burst)
 Extra: Selective Attack
 Power Feat: Reversible

Emotion Control 6 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
 Extra: Area (Burst)
 Extra: Selective Attack
 Power Feat: Mind Blank
 Power Feat: Precise

Illusion [All Senses] 6 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
 Extra: Action
 Flaw: Phantasm
 Power Feat: Selective
 Power Feat: Progession x3

Mental Blast 4 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
 Extra: Area (Burst)
 Extra: Selective Attack

Mimic [All Skills] 9 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
 Extra: Perception
 Flaw: Resisted
 Flaw: Action (Full)
 Special: Optional Trade-Off rules applied (PP: 15 / Max Rank: 15)

Mind Control 8 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
 Extra: Conscious
 Power Feat: Mental Link
 Power Feat: Subtle x2

Mind Reading 10 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
Communication 5
 Extra: Area (Burst)
 Power Feat: Subtle
 Power Feat: Selective
Comprehend 3

Paralyze 4 (Alternate Power of Telekinesis = 1 PP) [Psychic]
 Extra: Range (Perception)
 Extra: Area (Burst)
 Extra: Selective Attack
 Power Feat: Reversible

ESP [All Senses] 5 (4 PP/Rank = 20 PP) [Psychic]

Super-Sense (Dynamic Alternate Power of ESP = 2 PP) [Psychic]
 Awarness(Mental) - Accurate
 Blindsight(Mental)
 Danger-Senses
 Detect (Mind) - Accurate - Range
 Precognition
 Postcognition

Flight 3 (2 PP/Rank = 6 PP) [Psychic, Kinetic]

Force Field 12 (1 PP/Rank = 12 PP) [Psychic, Kinetic]

Quickness 4 (1 PP/ 2 Ranks = 2 PP) [Psychic]
Flaw: One Type - Mental

Enhanced Intelligence 8 (1 PP/Rank = 8 PP) [Psychic]

Enhanced Wisdom 4 (1 PP/Rank = 4 PP) [Psychic]

[b]Complications:[/b]
Accident (Uncle's Ben death)
Reputation (Reclusive Nerd)
Responsability (Aunt May)
Responsability (Daily Bungle techical support job)
Responsability (School research)
Secret (True Identity)

[b]Disadvantages:[/b]
None

[b]			Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]		26lb	53lb	80lb	160lb	400lb
[b]Max Weight(Telekinesis):[/b]	16t	32t	50t	100t	250t
```
*Appearance:*

*Personality:*

*Background:*
Peter Parker was orphaned at the age of 6 when his parents were killed in an airplane crash overseas. He went to live with his uncle and aunt, Ben and May Parker, in Forest Hills, New York. Parker was extremely bright and became a high honors student at Midtown High School. Parker's shyness and scholastic interest often made him a social outcast. One evening Parker attended a public exhibition demonstrating the safe handling of nuclear laboratory waste materials sponcored by the General Techtronics Corporation. During the demonstration, one of the barel containing some radioactive waste fall on the ground, next to Peter. He was splash by a great amount of the barrel content.

He was carried to the hospital where he stayed for a whole week. His health signs seems fine and was returned home. But the weeks following the accident, an head ache start to grow. The pain was minimum in the first month, but during the second, it grows, and Peter starts to miss days at the school.

After three months, the head ach was gone, to the releive of his aunt and uncle. It is at that time Peter start to see strange things. Object floating around him as he wake up before the fall on the bed, hearing thoughts he mix up for speach, or many dejà-vu events. During a week-end, he tooks a day off from home and take a trip to the forest. His uncle brought him to a rocky hills. In the middle of the nature, he started to try things. To his surprise, his strange events was all coming from him. It's seem the radiation has affected his brain and the head ache must have come from an unusual utilization of it. He was able to Telekinesis, Telepathy and Clairsentience.

To see the extend of his ability, he lifted a huge rock. He was able to lift it from the ground, about three meters, but unused to that exercise, the rock falled and roll down the hill. It end on the road. Peter heard a car braking and then another one, a bigger one, and the sound of metal hitting metal. He rushed down the hill to see a car have been smash between the rock and a truck... the car was his uncle's car who was coming back to take him.

For the next month, Peter was in grief by the events and decide to try to ban his new power from his minds. But one night, he found a journal of his uncle. He start to read it. Many memory was written in it, but one stroke him like a blade through the heart... a discussion between Ben and Peter's father. Among the words noted, a sentence marked him. "With great powers, come great responsbilities." His father was talking of a diplomatic mission his father and his mother was repsonsible to. The same mission they never had teh chance to do, as there plane crash in the sea.

Those words, told by his father, written by his uncle, made his road in Peter's mind. He decide first to return to his former life. He came back to school where he continued his research in sciences and new technology. Also, to help his aunt, he decide to find a job. His great skills with the new computers, which was starting to appear in some office, allow him to become technical support to the Daily Bungle journal. He also came back to the hill where he first descovered his true nature, to train his powers. He found a costume in a small shop downtown that he modified. Now, New Falls have a person to help it keep it safe. 

*Notes:*
Abilities 10 + Skills 12 (48 ranks) + Feats 8 + Powers 92 + Combat 16 + Saves 12 - Disadvantages 0 = 150 / 150


----------



## Salix (May 17, 2006)

Litchenhart-
Please post and I'll check it.  I don't think I really changed anything, or at least anything of importance.  I can always quote and edit.  Thanks a lot! Looking forward to playing the game again.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 17, 2006)

*TEEN-HULK*
*PL:* 10 (150 pp)

*ABILITIES:* STR: 36 (+13) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 34 (+12) INT: 12 (+1) WIS: 10 (0) CHA: 16 (+3)

*SKILLS:* Acrobatics 3 (+5), Bluff 4 (+7), Climb (+10), Electronic 1 (+2), Diplomacy 4 (+7), Disguise (+3), Drive 3 (+5), Escape Artist (+2), Gather Info (+3), Handle Animal (+3), Intimidate (+3), History 1 (+2), Popular Culture 1 (+2), Streetwise 1 (+2), Search (+1), Sense Motive 7 (+7), Stealth 3 (+5), Swim (+10)

*FEATS:* All-out Attack, Attack Focus-Melee (3), Chokehold, Defensive Attack, Dodge Focus (6), Fearless, Improved Initiative (1), Luck (2), Power Attack, Rage +4str +2fort&will -2dfs 10rds(2), Takedown Attack (1), Taunt

*POWERS:*
*Growth* 3 (Extra: Continuous, Flaw: Permanent)
*Boost* 10 (Super-Strength; Extra: Total Fade, Flaw: Personal)
AP: Boost 10 (Regeneration; Extra: Total Fade, Flaw: Personal)
*Impervious Toughness* 12
*Enhanced Strength* 20
*Enhanced Constitution* 20
*Super-Strength* 5 (PF: Groundstrike, Shockwave, Thunderclap)
*Enhanced Intimidate* 12 (PF: Fearsome Presence 4, Distract, Fascinate, Startle)
*Leaping* 7
*Immunity* 1 (Disease)

*COMBAT:* Base Attack 4 [Unarmed Attack +7 DC 28(Bruise)] Defense 18 (11 flat-footed) Init 6

*SAVES:* Toughness 12 (12 flat-footed) Fortitude 12 Reflex 2 Will 2

*DRAWBACKS:*
Involuntary Transformation (Very Common, Major; 5pts)
Normal ID (Full Round; 4pts)
Power Loss (Can only Boost while Raging; 1pt)

Abilities 13 + Skills 9 (36 ranks) + Feats 21 + Powers 103 + Combat 12 + Saves 2 – Drawbacks -10 = 150 / 150

*Note:* This is using the Rule that the first rank of Rage is Balanced Against PL Caps and Hence exempt.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 17, 2006)

Good job, Lichtenhart! Have a hero point!


----------



## Salix (May 20, 2006)

I'll be out of town Sunday through Wednesday.  Most likely I won't have internet access.

Character looks pretty good, only change was that I was calling him Agent Gamma since he is affiliated with the government.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 21, 2006)

I'm officially stating that I'm going to very possibly get the game going again Tuesday evening. I'm busy right now with end-of-the-school-year stuff. Patience, my gentles, patience.


----------



## hero4hire (May 21, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I'm officially stating that I'm going to very possibly get the game going again Tuesday evening. I'm busy right now with end-of-the-school-year stuff. Patience, my gentles, patience.




<<<gasp!!!>>>


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 24, 2006)

*_Lichtenhart collapses from holding his breath too long_*


----------



## Mark Chance (May 26, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *_Lichtenhart collapses from holding his breath too long_*




Fortunately, I administer mouth-to-mouth! Pucker up and click here!


----------



## Mark Chance (May 30, 2006)

FYI: My last day of work until probably sometime in mid to late August is tomorrow. I'll be out of town for about a week mid-June, and I doubt I'll have internet access during that time.

I'm going to move the game along this Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, my Wednesday deadline got shot down by migraines and irritating people at work not meeting deadlines, but I'm back on track now. The pre-fight round has been posted. Since there's no work from the Falcon, he's operating in the background right now, doing crowd control and stuff like that.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 3, 2006)

*Redline Equipment:*

*T*urbo-Charged *H*over *In*ter-*G*rated Car THInG-Car
Strength 40, Speed 5 (ground, 250 MPH), Defense 8, Toughness 9, Size H.
Super-Movement: Air-Walking 2
Alarm, Hidden Compartments, Navigation 
Cost: 16 equipment points

Armored Jumpsuit +3 Toughness 
Cost: 3 ep

Assault Rifle +5 damage, 50' range
Cost: 16 ep

Louisville Slugger Masterwork Club +1 attack, +2 damage
Cost: 5 ep

Masterwork Blaster Rifle +1 attack, +8 damage, 80' range
Cost: 17 ep

Flashlight, Masterwork Multi-Tool
Cost: 3 ep

Junkyard HQ
Size: Large, Toughness: 10, Garage, Gym, Hangar, Living Space, Power System, Security System, Workshop 
Cost: 10 ep


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info, *hero4hire*. I've got in-laws coming over for dinner in a bit. I might go to a movie after. Updateage either this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 4, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, *hero4hire*. I've got in-laws coming over for dinner in a bit. I might go to a movie after. Updateage either this evening or tomorrow.





The Fight at the end of X3 was worth the price of admission. Plus it will get you in a Supers Mood.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2006)

Woohoo! I updated the game on time! I rule!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2006)

Before moving on, I want to make sure I'm clear on a detail. Agent Gamma has just be stunned and staggered. He wants to use a hero point to recover. Recover from what? Being stunned, I assume, but I just to make sure he's not planning on two rounds to recover from being staggered.

Once I get this cleared up, I can finish the round and then we're back to Falcon, Agent Gamma (in theory ), and Redline.


----------



## Salix (Jun 7, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Before moving on, I want to make sure I'm clear on a detail. Agent Gamma has just be stunned and staggered. He wants to use a hero point to recover. Recover from what? Being stunned, I assume, but I just to make sure he's not planning on two rounds to recover from being staggered.
> 
> Once I get this cleared up, I can finish the round and then we're back to Falcon, Agent Gamma (in theory ), and Redline.



I'm a little lost.  If I'm staggered I can only do a single standard or move action each round, and in two rounds I can make a recovery check.  I'm assuming I can attack again.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 7, 2006)

Salix said:
			
		

> I'm a little lost.  If I'm staggered I can only do a single standard or move action each round, and in two rounds I can make a recovery check.  I'm assuming I can attack again.




Hmm. I see what you mean. I've understood hero point related recovery to apply to only a single condition at a time. For example, if you're stunned and staggered, a hero point lets you recover from one or the other at a faster rate.

Recovering from your worst damage condition is normally a full-round action. This means it's basically all the character gets to do. A staggered character, however, can only make a standard or move action, and thus requires two rounds to recover. During this time, the character's standard/move action are devoted to recovering (i.e., the character is resting).

That make sense?

Of course, since going into Rage is a free action, and Agent Gamma's Rage can trigger Boost (Regeneration), and since I'm not quite sure how those 10 points of Regeneration are allocated, Agent Gamma might be able to recover from being staggered more quickly.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 8, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Of course, since going into Rage is a free action, and Agent Gamma's Rage can trigger Boost (Regeneration), and since I'm not quite sure how those 10 points of Regeneration are allocated, Agent Gamma might be able to recover from being staggered more quickly.




I think it was 2 ranks devoted to each "condition"


----------



## Salix (Jun 8, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Of course, since going into Rage is a free action, and Agent Gamma's Rage can trigger Boost (Regeneration), and since I'm not quite sure how those 10 points of Regeneration are allocated, Agent Gamma might be able to recover from being staggered more quickly.



OOPS! didn't see this last part of your message.  AG would definitely be in a rage mood, given the loss of his friend and the attack he just underwent. If AG can attack this round I think I would like to attack with all -out attack, power attack if possible using plus/minus five on both.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2006)

Paging Mr. Redline. White courtesy phone for Mr. Redline.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 9, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Paging Mr. Redline. White courtesy phone for Mr. Redline.




Mark and to others whose games I am in.

I will be able to update tomorrow I think.

I have had a bit of a rough couple of days and am trying to get myself together.

Needless to say my 'excuse' is probably better then most. I was falsely arrested on a bad warrant and had to spend some time locked up. 

I have been released (w/o an apology!) since it was a clerical error (a paid traffic ticket, showed that it was unpaid)

But I have suffered some physical and mental abuse. (over 24 hours w/o food or water, some physical abuse, I was treated like a child molester and all I had was a bench warrant in traffic court) The swelling of my wrists has subsided (I was cuffed for over 5 hours) So I can type a bit now.

I could probably go on and on about my 'experience', but this isnt the forum. I am sorry that I am causing a delay, but I dont think I can write creatively just yet. 

I am going to try to have a normal day tomorrow and am expecting to be feeling better.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, that's just awful. You mentioned elsewhere you had a horror story, but I wasn't thinking of anything like this. Sadly, I'm a little too far to hand you some hot coffee, so if you feel the need to rant and "go on and on", please e-mail me.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 10, 2006)

OK, I'll pay all my traffic bills up to now without even protesting  It's sucks!


----------



## Salix (Jun 12, 2006)

My god H4H.  I hope your hanging in there.  My thoughts are with you.  Remind me not to snivel too much. I hope you're OK.  Terry


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 12, 2006)

Take your time, H4H.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 12, 2006)

Thx everyone 

I posted (yay!)

Sorry to hold everyone up with my problems.

Game on!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry for the hold up. Two days of fever and three days of barely eating took more out of me than I thought. I'll get the update later today. Right now I'm off to take my children and a nephew to see Robots.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 15, 2006)

Drats! My ability to get things updated tonight just took a hit. I've got a Knights of Columbus meeting to go to.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 15, 2006)

Head's up! I'm heading out of town tomorrow evening for about a week. I probably won't have internet access throughout. Obviously, this puts the game on hold. If I get replies quick enough, I can end round two and maybe start round three before I go.


----------



## Salix (Jun 20, 2006)

MC-  When can AG attack again.  If not this round we will take a defensive stance (need to see if there is a total defense he can do with a move action).  Then he is going to go all out.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm back in town. I'll work on updates this weekend into Monday.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry to barge in, guys. I just wanted to say, Mark, that if you are still interested in the Dawnforge game, there is a spot for you.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 26, 2006)

Salix said:
			
		

> MC-  When can AG attack again.  If not this round we will take a defensive stance (need to see if there is a total defense he can do with a move action).  Then he is going to go all out.




Well, since AG is staggered, he's limited to one move or one standard action per round. Right now, he's not in melee range with Thor (since Thor used the ship's mast as a really long whacking stick).

AG can move into melee range. He could delay until after Thor's action just in case Thor moves himself into melee range.

Total defense is a standard action.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 4, 2006)

At last, we have an update! Mea culpa maxima!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 8, 2006)

Velmont? ByteRynn? I was waiting for you before posting Falcon's turn.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 13, 2006)

I am soooo sorry about the lack of updates this week. I don't know where the time and energy go. I'll get the ball moving again by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Salix (Jul 15, 2006)

Is AG ready to take it to the big Norseman.  If so he'll attack this round.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry if I disappeared too, but I had all kinds of trouble at home. I'll be out of town for the next two weeks, so feel free to autopilot Falcon as you see fit.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 16, 2006)

waiting to see what others post before I do.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 20, 2006)

Salix said:
			
		

> Is AG ready to take it to the big Norseman.  If so he'll attack this round.




In this post AG moved into melee range. It would probably be better if you posted AG's actions in the in-character thread.





			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> waiting to see what others post before I do.




Done.

Falcon used the aid action to help AG hit Thor.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2006)

Updates tomorrow. Been getting my butt kicked by a summer cold.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 9, 2006)

I hate summer colds. I hope you're fine now.

I'm kinda waiting fro Mind-Twist and Stronghold to make a combat post, or for someone to tell me combat is over and we don't have to post in line anymore. 

Or are we in some sort of summer break? I can accept that too.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 9, 2006)

sorry, double post


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2006)

As my initiative is after Thor, I was waiting to see what Thor would do. I generally post fairly quickly after Mark Chance.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 10, 2006)

What he said


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 22, 2006)

Mark???


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey everyone! I'm not sure what the hell's happened to me lately. I can rattle the excuses (seasonal mood swing, persistent hacking cough, the start of the school year, et cetera), but it all just sounds so hollow.

So, here's the deal: After I get done posting this message here and a few other places, I'm going to update games. We also need to see who is still around, et cetera.

Mea culpa maxima.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 3, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I'm not sure what the hell's happened to me lately. I can rattle the excuses (seasonal mood swing, persistent hacking cough, the start of the school year, et cetera), but it all just sounds so hollow.
> 
> So, here's the deal: After I get done posting this message here and a few other places, I'm going to update games. We also need to see who is still around, et cetera.
> 
> Mea culpa maxima.




Yay!!!


----------



## Salix (Sep 29, 2006)

Has this game been read its last rites?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 30, 2006)

Salix said:
			
		

> Has this game been read its last rites?




I am sooo sorry. I've completely forgotten about this site. My life basically derailed hugely, including a sudden, completely unexpected death in the immediate family. I've been treading water for weeks just trying to stay caught up with curriculum development issues, lesson planning, et cetera.

I honestly cannot say I'll be returning to ENWorld on a regular basis any time soon.


----------



## Salix (Sep 30, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I am sooo sorry. I've completely forgotten about this site. My life basically derailed hugely, including a sudden, completely unexpected death in the immediate family. I've been treading water for weeks just trying to stay caught up with curriculum development issues, lesson planning, et cetera.
> 
> I honestly cannot say I'll be returning to ENWorld on a regular basis any time soon.



No need for apologies.  Your family is way more important than role-playing.  Good luck with everything.


----------

